# Confused..



## andrea4409 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok I don't have too much info since I wasn't driving the car..but its a 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5. They drove it across town to go get something to eat and everything was fine. While sitting in the drive thru the car started jerking and rough idling then the check engine light started flashing. Decided to drive it back home with it almost dieing everytime you would stop, couldn't get it to get up over 20 mph. Got it home let it sit over night, started this morning no flashing check engine light and everything seemed fine... Any suggestions? Just replaced the crankshaft position sensor, alternator and battery.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First thing to do is get an ECU code readout with a scan tool to detect any possible fault codes that may have got set. Most auto parts stores will check for codes free of charge. If there are codes set, post the actual code here on the forum.

When replacing either the crankshaft position sensor or the camshaft position sensor, always replace both together. Both sensors should be OEM from a Nissan dealer, not aftermarket. I believe Nissan sells them as a kit. Some aftermarket sensors have been found to be inferior and have caused problems.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

+1 buy the oem kit, its cheaper


----------



## andrea4409 (Jun 11, 2014)

Well..I took it to the mech. and they hooked it up to the code reader...apparently it didn't throw any codes because they couldn't find anything wrong with it because it did not act up while driving it. all they said was it could be bad gas or fuel pump going out


----------

